# Former University of Derby College,Buxton.



## johno23 (May 4, 2008)

Our team consisting of Ashless,Drama Queen,Timewarp and Johno23 originally set out to find RAF Harpur Hill at Buxton.However after walking about 10 miles in driving rain,up hill and down dale with a slowly dissolving map we abandoned that idea until we had done more research.Our return journey took in a very interesting stroll along a public footpath through the HSE laboratory site which is quite a place and according to signage is rather dangerous on weekdays due to various tests that they do.
As we drove off a little downhearted and rather wet,we noticed the old University of Derby College and decided to have a nosey.
Sadly we do not know much about its history apart from the fact that they moved to a superior location around 2004/5 and this one was used for training in hospitality,catering type of trades.It is quite a place and we spent at least 6 hours in the place.For saying that it has been empty for about 4 years the damage is largely limited to a few broken windows.





This is the front of the main building.




We duly signed in on teachers board




And proceeded along one of the many long corridors.




This guy heard us coming and tried to escape,but we got him




Former students work complete with mould,masks were needed




We learned that mice like cuppa soups




This is the smallest radiator we have ever seen.




Repair shop stock,what a wicked waste




We had only been there for 3 hours when Ashless and Drama Queen went to bed with a good book,lazy dossers




Keys,thousands of em,everywhere




Just look at this furniture left behind,more money than sense or what




Natural urban decay for a change.




Part of the massive library area.




Chavs have cruise missiles now do they




Absolutely tons of old papers everywhere,quite interesting some of it.




Students corridor work.




Old retro phones about the place.




Drama Queen trying to order lunch.




The menu of the week.




We had to sign in again,told em we had done it once




Fikun pikeysat least they had the decency to turn the water off though.




This scared the life out of us when we went into a very dark toilet




Original fixtures and fittings remain.




More waste,several of these kicking about.




General classroom shot.




This book was dated 1924,a true piece of history.




This was so unreal,several rooms indoors,completely covered in live grass stuff.




A completely equipped salon and beauty parlour just abandoned,but looks like they left yesterday,when in fact it is about 4 years, absolutely unbelievable.

A special big thank you must go to Ashless for providing transport and soggy maps.Photos from Ashless to follow shortly.


----------



## ashless (May 4, 2008)

JOHNO23 said:


> We had only been there for 3 hours when Ashless and Drama Queen went to bed with a good book,lazy dossers
> A special big thank you must go to Ashless for providing transport and soggy maps.Photos from Ashless to follow shortly.



Lol, check out my santa hat! It's amazing what you find in these places, thanks for the good company as always guys!


----------



## madmare (May 4, 2008)

Wow - look at that grass!


----------



## Drama Queen (May 4, 2008)

*Dinner.*

Would you believe it I checked out the very posh menu and decided what to have for my dinner then went to ring it through and the phone was dead.It was a really good find great pics and a very good laugh was had by all.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 5, 2008)

Apologies if I appear a bit confused, but is this Harpur Hill College, Buxton? A few of us had a look at the aforementioned place last year and ran into security? **by PM if necessary **

Is is the same place, within a stones throw of the HSE? Interesting nonetheless, cheers.

TnM


----------



## thompski (May 5, 2008)

Looks like a great place folks, my kind of explore. Nice work


----------



## fezzyben (May 5, 2008)

wow great report guys sorry i couldnt make it. damn my job! love the grass


----------



## Cuban B. (May 5, 2008)

The size and stuff left behind makes this look like a good explore.


----------



## Bad wolf (May 6, 2008)

Did anyone say grass! were the rizlers? lol. Great explore !! Thanks!.


----------



## freebird (May 6, 2008)

Strange to see that grass and the sad figure that someone probably lovingly created, what a waste. Also the beauty salon still pristine, weird! Great report guys thanks for sharing.


----------



## johno23 (May 6, 2008)

There are big signs on the perimeter which proudly proclaim its imminent demolition in favour of an "exciting new housing development".
Its a good explore,if you like the look of it I would go quickly before they pull it down very soon.


----------



## EmoKidMat (Apr 22, 2009)

*=]*

we visited this place in april 09 and it was still in verry good condition and lots of the equipment was left everywhere allthough we speant about four hours there and still diddnt see it all  allthough we had alot of fun navigating the place and lots of the signs are still up wich helps BUT part of this campus is still being used by the university of derby so be carefull  its a bit of a task


----------

